# Lens with physical aperture ring



## Compaq (Jun 22, 2011)

Now, that awesome. The lenses for my dad's old film camera (Olympus OM-10) both (obviously) have physical aperture rings, and it's awesome turning those to change the aperture. It may be practical to change it digitally, but the feel of turning the ring is nice. The shutter sound of the film camera is also more pleasing, I think. That may be because I'm not used to it, though.

In any case, Canon should make a lens with a physical aperture ring!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2011)

Compaq said:


> In any case, Canon should make a lens with a physical aperture ring!


You mean like this...:
Canon Manual Focus 7.5 F5.6 FISHEYE FD (BUILT-IN) 35MM SLR MANUAL FOCUS SUPER WIDE ANGLE LENS - KEH.com


----------



## Compaq (Jun 22, 2011)

Darn you! 

Yeah, like that, only not a fisheye.... because I don't need one 

Shutter priority wouldn't work very well, perhaps.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 22, 2011)

Canon dropped aperture rings on lenses when they went to the EOS mount. Minolta did the same thing when they went to their first autofocus mount in the mid-1980's. Castrating a lens by cutting off its aperture ring to save $3.50 in manufacturing costs per lens, and to make the lens basically un-adaptable to off-list uses is really annoying once one gets into very expensive lenses, the kind that cost $2,000-$7,999 or so, and which will last 40 to 50 years. Ask anybody who had a Canon FD system back in the mid-1980's...I knew a guy who had a top-level Canon photojournalist's outfit made obsolete by a lens mount change from the FD manual focus mount to the new EOS autofocusing system.

Sorry Compaq, but Canon is unlikely to start putting aperture rings on its lenses.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2011)

(That won't mount to your 40D, BTW...)

That was just the lens at the top of the page I was looking at.  Any of their lenses from that era are going to be manual.


I don't know of any (made by Canon) for the EOS bodies that have a manual aperture ring...  (Though there probably is one.  And it's probably expensive - like maybe a T/S or super-telephoto or something.)

You can get manual 3rd party lenses for the EF mount though.

Here's one:
Bower 35mm f/1.4 Lens for Canon SLY3514C B&H Photo Video


edit
That lens actually looks kind of interesting.  The don't list any specs for it on B&H, but it looks like it's a 1:1 macro lens.  (Look at the focus ring - it's marked for distance, and magnification.)


----------



## Compaq (Jun 22, 2011)

[h=1][URL]http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/698923-REG/Bower_SLY14MMF28C_14mm_f_2_8_Ultra_Wide.html][/COLOR]Bower 14mm f/2.8[/url][/h]
This seems like a fun lens to play around with! Manual focus, aperture ring. Sort of like going back in time. Not sure about its IQ, though. How's Bower's reputation for IQ?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 22, 2011)

They are made by Samyang, and also sold under the Vivitar name (which Samyang owns).  Other than that, I don't really know anything about them...

A little more information here:
:: Samyang Optics Co.,Ltd.

If the glass is any good, it might be a half way decent lens...


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 22, 2011)

i often set my d700 to use the aperture ring, it just feelsbetter imo--another reason why i picked nikon, although nikon seems to be abandoning aperture rings as well, almost all of their new pro glass is sans-aperture ring.


----------

